# Makita 9403 4 x 24 inch, 11 amp belt sander



## Karson

Great looking sander.

Did you rent it or buy it?


----------



## Sawdustmaker

I purchased it on Amazon Karson. The shipping was free to my front door.


----------



## teamwhite

What i like best about this sander for me is, the wieght of this sander is more than enough down pressure to remove plenty of material. Real easy to use. It can remove a lot of material fast if you want it to. Right on about the dust collection, it actually collects most of the dust. Fills pretty fast, but easy to empty. A work horse in deed.


----------



## Yeorwned

Thanks for the review.


----------

